# Apache24 lots of errors



## Ofloo (Dec 20, 2021)

> (httpd), jid 0, uid 0: exited on signal 11



This shows like every 10sec


----------



## diizzy (Dec 20, 2021)

http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise will help a lot


----------



## Ofloo (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah I should have included more info but there's not much info. It started on October 21, aside from that everything seem to still just work?

Running:

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 generic
Apache24 v2.4.51 from pkg (release)*.

Judging from this post https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/availability-apache-2-4-50-as-package.82334/
It was still 2.4.50 I'm assuming it came with portupgrade from 2.4.50 to 2.4.51


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Dec 20, 2021)

Something is crashing an Apache child process every 10 seconds.

You'll have to keep bumping up the logging until you can find out what that is.

What did you do around October 21nd?  Any updates?

If you rebuilt e.g. Apache for updates around then, did you rebuild anything it relies on (e.g. are you using ports OpenSSL?  PHP?  Any other modules?).

Tried re-starting Apache?  The machine itself?

Got a test system that you can have the same set-up and see if you can reproduce the issue there.


----------



## Ofloo (Dec 20, 2021)

Sorry i first said ports, but i meanth pkg tree, .. anyways I automatically upgrade pkg daily. I do keep cron mail log but not for that long and I only noticed because I was checking for log4j problems.


----------



## Ofloo (Dec 20, 2021)

Set logging to debug:


```
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:13.036568 2021] [:info] [pid 49157] Your platform or architecture does not support seccomp v2; unable to restrict setuid privileges.
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:13.036956 2021] [wsgi:info] [pid 49157] mod_wsgi (pid=49157): Initializing Python.
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:13.052395 2021] [wsgi:info] [pid 49157] mod_wsgi (pid=49157): Attach interpreter ''.
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:14.934759 2021] [ssl:info] [pid 43019] [client 10.13.17.21:37936] AH01964: Connection to child 11 established (server xxx.xxxx.net:443)
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:14.936633 2021] [ssl:debug] [pid 50215] ssl_engine_kernel.c(2423): [client 10.13.17.21:37936] AH02645: Server name not provided via TLS extension (using default/first virtual host)
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:14.937955 2021] [ssl:debug] [pid 50215] ssl_engine_kernel.c(2252): [client 10.13.17.21:37936] AH02041: Protocol: TLSv1.3, Cipher: TLS_AES_256_GCM_SHA384 (256/256 bits)
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:14.938099 2021] [socache_shmcb:debug] [pid 50215] mod_socache_shmcb.c(508): AH00831: socache_shmcb_store (0x39 -> subcache 25)
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:14.938118 2021] [socache_shmcb:debug] [pid 50215] mod_socache_shmcb.c(862): AH00847: insert happened at idx=1, data=(188:220)
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:14.938123 2021] [socache_shmcb:debug] [pid 50215] mod_socache_shmcb.c(865): AH00848: finished insert, subcache: idx_pos/idx_used=0/2, data_pos/data_used=0/377
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:14.938127 2021] [socache_shmcb:debug] [pid 50215] mod_socache_shmcb.c(530): AH00834: leaving socache_shmcb_store successfully
[Mon Dec 20 21:35:15.092676 2021] [core:notice] [pid 62311] AH00052: child pid 43019 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```


----------



## Ofloo (Dec 20, 2021)

I know what is causing it but not why.

Haproxy is the cause


```
backend node_xxx
        timeout check 5s
        timeout connect 30s
        timeout server 120s

        option http-server-close

        mode http
        server xxx xxx.xxx.net:443 check ssl verify none
```


----------



## Ofloo (Dec 21, 2021)

No, it's an apache problem, haproxy is just causing the number to be high.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2021)

Is your Apache configured to use SSL and does it have a certificate configured? It seems to look for one but then fail. If you have configured certificates make sure they are in the right format and have the correct permissions (so the www user can actually read them).


----------

